# Suggested grinder/tamp/mat?



## Se99jmk (Aug 30, 2020)

So, just got a Eureka Minion Specialiata - pairing this with a Sage Oracle which does does grind & tamp for you; so I don't have a tamp!

So, any suggestions for starting gear? Links / specific brands appreciated - Keen to keep flow simple!

- Tamp

- Tamping mat

- Leveler / Distributor (which some say can also replace the tamp? Easy flow ftw!)

- Portafilter funnel?

i know about WDT - cheap/easy to do with a paper clip or something, but probably won't do initially while getting used to flow


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

You don't necessarily need all of the above.

My 2 cents, get on eBay and just get a cheap mat/tamp/distribution tool if you really want one.

All my bits are cheap ones from eBay and all have been absolutely fine and up to the task for a home user.

If I ever get a posh HX / dual boiler machine I might treat myself to some nice accessories but I don't think you need that stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

FWIW, I'd usually be the first to say "buy cheap buy twice" or "buy the best you can afford" but in this case the budget stuff off eBay is more than adequate and I can't see me wearing any of it out in the future.

A tamper is a lump of stainless, a distro tool is a lump of billet alu, neither of those are going to snap in half any time soon!! And the rubber mat you'd have to go some to ruin, think mine was about £3 and it's plenty chunky enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Se99jmk said:


> So, just got a Eureka Minion Specialiata - pairing this with a Sage Oracle which does does grind & tamp for you; so I don't have a tamp!
> 
> So, any suggestions for starting gear? Links / specific brands appreciated - Keen to keep flow simple!
> 
> ...


 For the tamp/tool go with Motta. Very cheap and great quality. Tamp £20, distribution tool £30 at Blackcat Coffee. Or the Scarlett Espresso one is £25. Or get a Chinese one (Neouza £18), a few people (including me) have them, they're good.

Mat - <£10, any of the ones on Amazon are fine, choose one you like look of.

Funnel - again choose one on Amazon (that sits on pf preferably, not goes into it). Mine was £9 I think.

WDT - cocktail stick.


----------



## Se99jmk (Aug 30, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> For the tamp/tool go with Motta. Very cheap and great quality. Tamp £20, distribution tool £30 at Blackcat Coffee. Or the Scarlett Espresso one is £25. Or get a Chinese one (Neouza £18), a few people (including me) have them, they're good.
> 
> Mat - <£10, any of the ones on Amazon are fine, choose one you like look of.
> 
> ...


 Thanks! Ordered a Motta Competition tamper (58.4mm) from Amazon £30 - should arrive tonight! https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B077VP7W5K/ - Saw it on BlackCat too but just impatient (and not that much price difference...) 😋

*Distribution tool *- Cheap-o sounds good for now!

*Mat* - I'll use a folded towel or something initially, couldn't decide on a mat... some seem to have a semi-circular cut out on the edge for resting PF in, some don't? Alternatively I saw on Decent's videos a small square with two semi-circular cutouts - one side for holding tamper, other side for resting the PF in - I think mat would be a neater solution though... one with a cut-out seems to make most sense?

*Funnel* - wondering if one is needed, but sounds like it'd be messy not to have one... saw one cool one with a magnet which looks helpful!

*WDT* - sorted 😋


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Se99jmk said:


> Thanks! Ordered a Motta Competition tamper (58.4mm) from Amazon £30 - should arrive tonight! https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B077VP7W5K/ - Saw it on BlackCat too but just impatient (and not that much price difference...) 😋
> 
> *Distribution tool *- Cheap-o sounds good for now!
> 
> ...


 I think it's useful to have a mat to rest the pf on. I WDT and use distributor on the mat I have a tamping station to tamp but a towel would be uneven and grounds would get into it. Think about your workflow - how do you tamp, where do you want to keep tools etc and buy a mat you think makes it easy for you would be my advice.


----------



## Se99jmk (Aug 30, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> I think it's useful to have a mat to rest the pf on. I WDT and use distributor on the mat I have a tamping station to tamp but a towel would be uneven and grounds would get into it. Think about your workflow - how do you tamp, where do you want to keep tools etc and buy a mat you think makes it easy for you would be my advice.


 Yeah, I think a mat (or tamp/PF holder) would be ideal. 
do you have one with that semi-circular cut out at the edge? The motta one doesn't have it


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233609655713

That's what I've got, it does the job. The edge is handy for tamping.

Also, just my tuppence but, fuck Amazon. Support independents where you can, at least with eBay you can support small businesses and individuals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I have exactly the same tamping mat. Fits perfectly on the worktop and doesn't obstruct the drawer beneath when I need to open / close it


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Se99jmk said:


> Yeah, I think a mat (or tamp/PF holder) would be ideal.
> do you have one with that semi-circular cut out at the edge? The motta one doesn't have it


 ThePenginator linked exactly the mat I have. It's all you need really. I preferred tamping with the pf on the mat rather than using the cut out though.

I got a tamping stand cheaply on the forum, I found that a lot better than the semi circular cut out. It's the Cafelat Mirror/Stainless steel tamping stand if you want to try those. Lots of other brands available of course, just make sure it has zero flex in it.


----------



## Se99jmk (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks @ThePeginator! - and fair point on Amazon, though "shopworld_direct" may not be a small independent... 😉

@CocoLoco - I'm thinking the Stand might be better, though can't go too far wrong for £8.99 for the mat if it doesn't work out... out of curiosity why do you prefer the tamp stand?


----------



## Se99jmk (Aug 30, 2020)

Ordered the eBay one - Cafelat one looks gorgeous, but at £55 (if it's in stock anywhere), I'll start with the mat I think 😉


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Se99jmk said:


> Thanks @ThePeginator! - and fair point on Amazon, though "shopworld_direct" may not be a small independent... 😉
> 
> @CocoLoco - I'm thinking the Stand might be better, though can't go too far wrong for £8.99 for the mat if it doesn't work out... out of curiosity why do you prefer the tamp stand?


 I like how firm and level it keeps the pf. Experienced guys just use the work surface but I found using that semi circle I wasn't always keeping it level. My fault I think. The Sage pf isn't as wide as some and this stand holds it nicely. It also brings it up a bit higher which I like, better angle for using the Motta tamper (I've since gotten a palm tamper so that's a moot point now).

£55 is loads, I wouldn't have paid that to find out so I understand your reticence. Luckily a forum member gave it to me for £20 or £25 new.


----------

